# Visiting too much?



## Texas_Justice85 (Feb 16, 2010)

We have 3 other lodges that meet in the same lodge room as mine and even 3 others within 5 miles from my apartment. I would like to start visiting these other lodges now that I have the time. My question how often is too often for a visitor? Although most lodges would say 'come back anytime,' it would be my impression that if you start showing up too often they would want you to affiliate. What say you?


----------



## diagft32 (Feb 16, 2010)

As long as your dues are paid in your home lodge, visit away!  I have never met a brother who visited too few lodges too few times.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Feb 16, 2010)

Texas_Justice85 said:


> We have 3 other lodges that meet in the same lodge room as mine and even 3 others within 5 miles from my apartment. I would like to start visiting these other lodges now that I have the time. My question how often is too often for a visitor? Although most lodges would say 'come back anytime,' it would be my impression that if you start showing up too often they would want you to affiliate. What say you?


 
I say that you continue visiting until, you decide that you want to affiliate with another lodge. In my home district of 31A, I have personally visied every lodge in the district many many times and I have never been told not to come back. Actually down in the Galveston area, we all visit back and forth and assist each other in degree work and special events. Just Brothers helping brothers and having a great time doing it.


----------



## JTM (Feb 16, 2010)

Texas_Justice85 said:


> We have 3 other lodges that meet in the same lodge room as mine and even 3 others within 5 miles from my apartment. I would like to start visiting these other lodges now that I have the time. My question how often is too often for a visitor? Although most lodges would say 'come back anytime,' it would be my impression that if you start showing up too often they would want you to affiliate. What say you?


 
i think it's probably more about you avoiding their offer to affiliate.  heh, we give people a hard time after they show up 10+ times in a year, usually.  of course, i went to Brazos Union so much for a while that they would make me part of the degree teams...


----------



## MGM357 (Feb 16, 2010)

When I started visiting  Lodge ( I am now a member of ), I was introduced as a visitor the first two times and after that I was told that I should make myself at home. After that I never was introduced as a visitor. that really made me feel like I was AT home. I then asked for dual membership. At this time I am finding it easier to go to my second Home Lodge than my first. I guess you can say that C.A. Fortner is my adopted Home Lodge and North Shore is my original Home Lodge. It shouldn't matter how often you visit as long as you are active.


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 17, 2010)

I've *never* seen a Lodge that discouraged visiting- most of them are proud to have the attendance, member or not.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 17, 2010)

VISIT!  You may find a lodge that you do want to associate with because the personality of that lodge just fits you and your needs/desires.


----------



## owls84 (Feb 17, 2010)

I say visit. I affiliated with a Lodge I visited because I felt they could use the added support my dues gave them. I will purchase an endowment eventually but I like just giving my dues money. I feel there is nothing wrong with just visiting. Your company is probably payment enough to them.


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 17, 2010)

Just watch out- you visit a Lodge too many times they'll want to put you in the chairs! :wink:


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 17, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Just watch out- you visit a Lodge too many times they'll want to put you in the chairs! :wink:


 
ACK! The secrets out!


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 18, 2010)

so thats what happened!


----------



## Nate C. (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't think you can really ever wear out your welcome by just visiting.


----------



## turtle (Feb 21, 2010)

I cant wait to start visiting other lodges for the experiences


----------



## TexMass (Feb 21, 2010)

Texas_Justice85 said:


> We have 3 other lodges that meet in the same lodge room as mine and even 3 others within 5 miles from my apartment. I would like to start visiting these other lodges now that I have the time. My question how often is too often for a visitor? Although most lodges would say 'come back anytime,' it would be my impression that if you start showing up too often they would want you to affiliate. What say you?


 
I see you have been visiting the Forum quite often.  Have you ever considered affiliating?


----------



## timsmith (Mar 8, 2010)

You can never visit too much. When I first started teaching, a student of mine wanted to visit some of the area lodges. I had already visited several of the lodges in town multiple times so i said sure. before he was done getting his instructors certificate we were looking through the grand lodge website making a calendar of every lodge that met within the area so we could find more lodges to visit. we were never once turned away, always treated with respect, always asked to come  back, and we made a lot of great friends from the experience.

Marriage, a new job, a baby on the way, and a few other things have slowed my travels but i still go and visit area lodges whenever i can.


----------



## jermy Bell (Aug 12, 2018)

We hit'em up, up to 40 miles away, usually for degree work,  but are always invited for degree work, gatherings, dinners, breakfast, schools, I say get out there and GO, GO ,GO !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 13, 2018)

Visit away! I visit my favorite lodges just about every month.


----------



## CLewey44 (Aug 13, 2018)

To me one of the best things about Masonry is visiting other lodges. That's how you really get to meet your brothers. It also helps you find the right lodge for you.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 14, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> To me one of the best things about Masonry is visiting other lodges. That's how you really get to meet your brothers. It also helps you find the right lodge for you.


Exactly!


----------



## Keith C (Aug 14, 2018)

I don't think you can visit too much.

We have several Brothers who regularly visit our Lodge who are members of other Lodges in our District.  We often jokingly ask them if the want a petition, but it is  just good natured ribbing. One Lodge in our district has trouble getting enough Brothers out to confer Degrees.  At the District Visitation held at their Lodge this year, they gave "Permanent Visitor" name badges to thee Brothers from other Lodges who show up to help them do Degree work.  Our DDGM encourages us to visit within the District as much as possible, to attend each other's Lodge events.  As the WMs and Wardens all travel to District Visitations and sit together there, we become close friends to our fellow Officers within the District and therefore more sympathetic and willing to assist whenever and wherever needed.

I can't imagine a Lodge that wouldn't welcome more Brothers on the sidelines, even if they are not Members.  The presence of another friend and Brother is far more valuable than the $90 it would add to the budget if you had them as a member, and any pressure to petition would likely mean a loss of their presence.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 14, 2018)

Keith C said:


> I don't think you can visit too much.





Keith C said:


> I can't imagine a Lodge that wouldn't welcome more Brothers on the sidelines, even if they are not Members.


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Bloke (Aug 15, 2018)

Keith C said:


> I don't think you can visit too much....



Your wife and children might disagree 

- or heartily agree LOL


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 16, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Your wife and children might disagree
> 
> - or heartily agree LOL


Lol.....funny but I see your point Brother Bloke. I, on the other hand, didn't join the Craft until after I retired. My wife and I spend all day together so she doesn't get upset when I visit 4-6 evenings a week. Maybe she actually enjoys having the home to herself, lol.


----------



## Keith C (Aug 16, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Your wife and children might disagree
> 
> - or heartily agree LOL



Funny.

We are Empty Nesters, my wife is happy to have me out of the house in the evenings, that way she can watch something other than documentaries, nature shows and auto restoration shows on the TV.   Oh, I almost forgot Battle Bots! (My Son in law got me hook on the Battle Bots when we were all on vacation together!)


----------

